# Servos



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

So, I was led to believe that a servo can be operated using a servo tester. Following what I saw on Youtube, I am not having any luck.

Below is the servo and tester in question. The red and black wires on the right were used to send power to the tester. Hooking them up to a DC power pack, the lights come on, on the tester, but turning the dial on the tester does nothing to the servo.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

you have the tester hooked up to five volts dc ??? and is there any movement on the servos when you first turn power on ?? i -assume- you have the brown towards the negative on the out side, and the tester set to 'manual'


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

what model tester?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

My identical tester works fine, and yours probably will too if you plug it in correctly!


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

I see what I did John.....LOL I will get back to the project soon and let you know how I made out.


----------



## rrman987 (Aug 29, 2021)

So whats the unconnected yellow wire function shown in first posting picture?


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

rrman987 said:


> So whats the unconnected yellow wire function shown in first posting picture?


It's the signal wire.


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

OK, purchased a new servo tester, in the event the old one was shot. Hooked it up to all four servos I have, one at a time. Three of which are brand new. I must be missing something because there is no movement at all in any of the servos when I turn the dial on the tester.

By the way, John, I made sure the servo was inserted correctly, though in the photo, I had just pulled it out.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

The voltage in says 4.8 to 6 volts, sure you are using enough batteries? If those are 1.2 volt rechargeables, that's 3.6 v and if AAA then 4.5 v


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

Lemonhawk said:


> The voltage in says 4.8 to 6 volts, sure you are using enough batteries? If those are 1.2 volt rechargeables, that's 3.6 v and if AAA then 4.5 v


I thought about that. I was afraid to pass 6 volts, but since the batteries are reading just shy of 4.5 volts, I'll add one and see what happens.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I kind if doubt that will help, I was a little concerned they might be rechargeable at 1.2 apiece. Won't hurt to add a battery anyway, as under load they may drop even more. I tested my servos using an arduino.


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

Added a battery, so now I have close to 6 volts. Servos won't budge.


----------

